# If Men Vaccuumed, Warning swiped this from another forum!



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Just saw this on another forum and laughed my kister off.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Michael…

That picture is a FAKE.

If that guy was really vacuuming he would have the bager
installed on the tractor.
:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Or at least a ZTR!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I would think that he would want to use the sweeper attachment in order to smooth the carpet pile in a nice pattern. I guess he could drag a section of chain link fence, but that might mess up the legs on the furniture.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Michael…
> 
> That picture is a FAKE.
> ...


What? Fake? OMG!:spinsmile


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish my house was big enough to drive my tractor inside. :truth: 

Mark:winky:


----------

